# Downloading FreeBSD source



## Lorem-Ipsum (Nov 17, 2012)

I have a fairly unstable connection. It can drop out 5 times in an hour or be fine for several. 

Due to the intrusion recently I've removed and re-downloaded my ports tree and want to do the same for my source.

However, when I lose my connection svn freezes and I have to ssh in and kill -9 as ^C is of no use. I then have to:
[CMD=""]$ svn revert
$ svn cleanup[/CMD]

And start again.

I am not very used to subversion but am very familiar with git. Is there any reason why I shouldn't use git-svn to retrieve the source? (Apart from licensing issues.)


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 17, 2012)

Is the revert required?  That would undo everything that did manage to get through.


----------



## Lorem-Ipsum (Nov 17, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Is the revert required?  That would undo everything that did manage to get through.



From what I have read elsewhere, the forced kill would mean there could be file corruption?

Have I been misinformed?

Apart from that, it's a bit annoying to have to ssh in and kill svn every time my connection drops.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 17, 2012)

I was thinking it was like rsync (wouldn't write an incomplete file), but don't know.


----------



## kpa (Nov 17, 2012)

The only reason to do svn revert is to undo any local modifications you have, otherwise SVN can check if the files are up to date using checksums, it wouldn't be a revisions control system if it didn't have that capability.


----------

